# is the PLY22 available yet?



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

where can i buy the new Taurus Ply22 pistol? i wants one bad.
no local shops have them, is there a site on the web i can purchase one through?


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

:smt105"cricket" "cricket"


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Colt45 said:


> :smt105"cricket" "cricket"


I couldnt find anything on it when i went to Taurus home page.


----------



## dayvsadler (Feb 20, 2010)

Have one on order from my dealer. 
I was ordering some parts from Taurus a couple days ago. While I had them on the phone, I inquired about the PLY - they said it hadn't been released to distributors yet.


----------



## newtaurusowner (Feb 18, 2010)

dayvsadler said:


> Have one on order from my dealer.
> I was ordering some parts from Taurus a couple days ago. While I had them on the phone, I inquired about the PLY - they said it hadn't been released to distributors yet.


When you ordered it from the dealer, what was the price quoted?


----------



## dayvsadler (Feb 20, 2010)

Dealer (Williams Gunsight, Davison, MI) was going on his current PT22 discounted price of $206 NIB. I could see he really didn't know what the price would be for the PLY, so he was winging it.
I expect it'll be $50-60 more than that when it shows up - I'll forgive him. ^^


----------

